# 1976 Johnson 25hp UPDATED REPAIRED 7/13/2010



## Troutman3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

I had some trouble with my motor Sunday Morning. It started up and idled great but it wouldnt plane the boat out, even with just me in it. It seemed that it lacked power once we were under power moving forward. Could that be an engine problem or just a lack of horse power? I couldnt tell for sure but i couldnt get all the rpms out of it once in gear. I could manually push the gas and rev it up real loud in nuetral but not while in gear. We were going maybe 10 mph with no planing. Any ideas?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 5, 2010)

Sounds like it's running on just one cylinder.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree on the one cylinder.Make sure it has spark on both cylinders.Little more info on your motor would help also.Mostly the 
year.May have points that need adjusting.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> I agree on the one cylinder.Make sure it has spark on both cylinders.Little more info on your motor would help also.Mostly the
> year.May have points that need adjusting.




Its a 76 Johnson. I'll check the plugs first I guess. How can u tell if it needs new ones?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

How do you set the points?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 5, 2010)

They're under the flywheel.(.020) is what you gap them at.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> They're under the flywheel.(.020) is what you gap them at.




Do you think thats what the problem is?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pull both of your plugs out & make sure they're grounded to the motor & pull over to see if both have spark & go from there.You can not see if a plug is bad usually.If you don't know when the last time they where replaced I would change them before pulling the flywheel.


----------



## WTL (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the new motor?

Dont mean to ask a dumb question, but you sure you have a short shaft motor on a short transom? The cavitation plate should be close to level with the bottom of the boat, if its much lower that extra drag will really slow you down.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

WTL said:


> This is the new motor?
> 
> Dont mean to ask a dumb question, but you sure you have a short shaft motor on a short transom? The cavitation plate should be close to level with the bottom of the boat, if its much lower that extra drag will really slow you down.



Im sure.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Try checking to see if you are running on one cylinder. Those motors are tough and will run decent on one cylinder but half the power.

Change your plugs, there cheap enough. (might just be a bad plug hopefully)

Spark plugs- (torque to 17 to 20 foot pounds with a torque wrench)
Spark plugs gapped at 0.030 (use a feeler gauge)

Check to see if you have good spark on both cylinders using a spark plug tester, not just a spark on the end of the plug. Yes grounding the plug against the motor can let you know if there is spark, but it does not let you know the quality of the spark. Low quality spark (on a spark plug tester) could be oxidized or improperly gapped points.

( Please undo both plugs, so you don't accident start the motor) Should have a good strong spark at 1/4 to 5/16 inch on the spark plugs tester. (ground the tester to the motor). If you have a cylinder that has no spark or very weak then your basically running on one cylinder. Father in-laws Evinrude 6hp motor was running ok and idle a little rough but it was running on one cylinder, no spark on top cylinder and was running about half power. Had to change the coil on the motor and now it runs smooth and he is happy again. These motors are tough and will run on one cylinder but poorer than usual.

Another way to tell if you are running on one cylinder is to start up the motor(in the water) and let her warm up for a minute or two. Carefully (don't want to get a little jolt  ) unplug the boot to the top plug, if runs rough but maintains some then the bottom plug/connnected cylinder is firing. If it dies then you know that the bottom cylinder is not firing/spark. Replace the top spark plug boot carefully and let a run for a minute or two, then unplug the bottom plug boot, if it dies then you know that you have the top cylinder plug/wire that is not firing/spark. If runs rough but maintains some then the top cylinder is firing.

spark plug tester $7.00

feeler guage $7.00

torque wrench $21.00


**Make sure your vent plug is open plug on your tank open when your running/starting your motor if you have a plastic tank. (You may laugh, but all of us have forgotten to open that vent plug while starting up the motor in the morning for a day of fishing and find a little while later the motor is running like do do, because the air can't entering the tank. The motor's and fuel pump is now trying to suck gas from a tank that has a negative pressure in it. **


cajuncook1


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does the spark tester indicate how to use it? Not a mechanical guy at all.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Does the spark tester indicate how to use it? Not a mechanical guy at all.



Yes, the spark tester is pretty simple.








use the clip to the left in the picture and ground it to the motor.

use the part on the right of the picture that looks like the end of a spark plug and connect it to the spark boot as though it were the spark plug itself. Put in a position that you can view the spark when you pull the starter handle or crank the electric starter. Should be a good blue spark at 5/16 to 7/16 of an inch. If it weak looking then the points may need to be cleaned, regapped or replaced. 

If there is no spark, then you have to inspect your coils, points,condensor and you wire going to the spark plug. (The points and condenser should be under the flywheel and your coil should be external on that year motor.

*Just reviewing this, no insult intended at all, just trying to help you out.*
Oh, just for the sake of mentioning it, did you adjust your tilt on your motor? If it is tilted too much in then it causes the boat to plow and the boat will not plane and you will get poor speed and performance. Plowing is when the bow of the boat is somewhat pushing down in the water, so to correct this just the tilt at one hole position at a time to get the best performance and planing.



cajuncook1


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 6, 2010)

_Just reviewing this, no insult intended at all, just trying to help you out.
Oh, just for the sake of mentioning it, did you adjust your tilt on your motor? If it is tilted too much in then it causes the boat to plow and the boat will not plane and you will get poor speed and performance. Plowing is when the bow of the boat is somewhat pushing down in the water, so to correct this just the tilt at one hole position at a time to get the best performance and planing._

Yes - i thought of this and tried all three different positions. I also thought it may be the weight factor, but I dropped my passengers off and no luck. It was no where near planing and after having an early eighties rude that plane out pretty easily I just assumed something was wrong. 

Really it all makes a lot of sense now, the guy i bought it from on ran it in a bucket with minimal throttle. Everything appeared to be fine, the motor was real clean and still had the original stickers on it. As I was leaving he told me he hadnt changed the spark plugs in a bout 8 months or so. I think he knew there was a problem with the spark and it wasnt just a plug. Which leads me to think he knew it was fubarred and passed the problem on to me. I dont want to be that guy but if I cant get it fixed reasonably cheap I may have to sell it as well.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 6, 2010)

As long as the motor has good compression it should only be a few parts to get it going.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 6, 2010)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> As long as the motor has good compression it should only be a few parts to get it going.




The compression is solid. I can barely pull the rope sometimes, so now I just have to pin point my problem.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 6, 2010)

If your hesitant to tackle this yourself, because you don't feel that you have the right tools or mechanical inclination, then I would suggest asking around for a trustworthy mechanic. Most mechanics charge $85 to $100 hour for labor. (This is in my neck of the woods and maybe different in your area) 

You can call around to different referred mechanics and get an estimate of what they will charge.

Chances are you have points that need to be changed/cleaned or a bad coil.

Also your carburetor 's high speed jet maybe dirty and need cleaning.

All this with parts a labor could run about 200 to 300 dollars. (Now you must decide if your willing to spend this amount of money to get your motor running properly) You can sell the motor and try to buy another, but again do you know what you getting?? If you fix this motor then you know what you have!

One last thing for you to look at on your boat, just to make sure it is make sure your prop is not spun. It may not be fully spun and slips under load. (Chances are it is not this but, it cost you nothing to check it out)

look at this link please https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=13786

Good luck!

cajuncook1


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 6, 2010)

cajuncook1 said:


> One last thing for you to look at on your boat, just to make sure it is make sure your prop is not spun. It may not be fully spun and slips under load. (Chances are it is not this but, it cost you nothing to check it out)



If his hub was spun, he would have no problems getting the rpm's up.

(just thinking out loud)


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> cajuncook1 said:
> 
> 
> > One last thing for you to look at on your boat, just to make sure it is make sure your prop is not spun. It may not be fully spun and slips under load. (Chances are it is not this but, it cost you nothing to check it out)
> ...



Oh, must have I missed that part in his description....well then I agree with ya Quackrstackr


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok Guys I found the culprit I think. Looks like the coil is busted, I spark tested the top cylinder and no spark, spark tested the second, spark. 

Then bassboy reminded me that he may have saw something when he was looking at the motor but it just slipped his mind, well I looked and I found this.

Where can i order this part?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this the right part? Does the spark plug wire need to be replaced or does it detach from the old coil?

Which brand is best?

https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=SIE18-5163&ptype=&Engine=&Model=

https://www.ebasicpower.com/pc/MAL9-23106/OB-OMCIGNCOILS/Ignition%20Coil,%20Johnson,%20Evinrude.html

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ignition-Magneto-Coil-Johnson-Evinrude-18-5172-502881-/360277842597?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item53e23b9aa5


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Got this one.

https://bpi.ebasicpower.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=eBasicPower&Product_Code=MAL9-23106


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Ok Guys I found the culprit I think. Looks like the coil is busted, I spark tested the top cylinder and no spark, spark tested the second, spark.
> 
> Then bassboy reminded me that he may have saw something when he was looking at the motor but it just slipped his mind, well I looked and I found this.
> 
> Where can i order this part?




Bassboy has a good eye. Yes that coil is cracked. Hopefully once you replace the coil, you will be in business. Quick cheap fix....hopefully.....I've got my fingers crossed for ya buddy!!!

cajuncook1


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Got this one.
> 
> https://bpi.ebasicpower.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=eBasicPower&Product_Code=MAL9-23106




if you matched up the year and make of motor...then you should be fine


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 10, 2010)

More Issues:

So i changeed out the coil and there is still no spark to that plug. I have by process of elimination figured out where the problem is I just dont know where to go from here. 

The wires with the blue tape go to the "bad plug". I mixed and matched the wires to both coils and the problem is the blue wire set that runs to the magneto/flywheel. The top coil will work when I use it with either of the lower wire inputs, but will not fire with the blue tape top wire input that goes to the flywheel magneto. 

How do you get the flywheel off to set the points? I fear that may be my problem. I tried to unscrew the bolt on the top of the flywheel but it wont budge. About to take this thing to a competent mechanic if all else fails.

Pics below.

ANY ADVICE?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow - I didnt realize what it takes to get that fly wheel off. I fear my problem is the coil under the flywheel but you have to get a breaker bar and all kind of stuff to access the innards and I dont think I am capable. On to the marine shop.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 10, 2010)

I use an air impact to remove flywheel nut & a steering wheel puller to remove flywheel.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 10, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> I use an air impact to remove flywheel nut & a steering wheel puller to remove flywheel.




Niether of which that I have. I dont know of a good marine mechanic either so I am kinda lost about what to do.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Ask your friends or neighbor for a helping hand. =D>


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is a link that describes the tools and things you need to remove your flywheel and clean and adjust your point.

It is an Iboats.com forum link, so in order to see the pictures for the tutorial then you will have sign up for the site just like this one (free). Please, I am not steering you to another site, but the tutorial is good and it has pictures as well.

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=294072 (points, coils, condenser and flywheel)

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=338579 (more information on flywheel removal)

The link gives information on how clean and adjust the points.

re-torque setting of the flywheel nut is 40 to 45 foot pounds.

Here is link to a free site with a condense manual for your motor---follow the instruction to navigate through the site.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=14047 (free manual link site)

Good Luck


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> crazymanme2 said:
> 
> 
> > I use an air impact to remove flywheel nut & a steering wheel puller to remove flywheel.
> ...



I do. If you can hold off until later in the week, when I can get this current boat finished, I'll help you get that done, and we can take my rig over to the river, and see about finding some stripers. 

I think I may have missed a few of your emails - I've been getting about 4 hours of sleep the past few nights in order to get this rig done, and haven't really had the chance to check my email.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Very decent of you bassboy!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## WTL (Jul 11, 2010)

That is awesome of bassboy! I'd like to hear what yall find when its running, this has been an interesting thread.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 12, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > crazymanme2 said:
> ...




Thanks Buddy. I know that G3 has ben keeping you busy, thats why I didnt want to bother you asking you for help. I found a guy right down the road from my house that said he could do it no problem. Hopefully it doesnt cost me too much, but I am to the point now that I dont want to waste any more time off the water. I had to go to Tribble Mill yesterday because my motor was out and Im not sure how many more times I can stomach that grass bayou.

Once up and running I would love to get on that river and need to get you out on Lanier for some trolling and live bait fishing. I went and picked up that bait tank for nearly nothing and it looks like it should work well. I have started painting it white to counteract that dark blue for heat purposes. 

See ya soon.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 13, 2010)

ITS ALL FINISHED AND ONLY COST 60 Bucks .

The points and condensers where shot and had to be refinsihed.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Great!!! Hope you catch a lot of fish.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 13, 2010)

cajuncook1 said:


> Great!!! Hope you catch a lot of fish.




yeah - now maybe I can finally get to them. Im just happy that I can go to the lake and get around at a decent clip.


----------

